

Introduced to VC/VC is asking for money to pitch him? - michaeldunworth

After having being introduced via email to a certain VC company, they&#x27;ve responded and requested to setup a meeting with our company. They&#x27;re asking us to pay for the meeting. Is this normal?
======
pedalpete
As others have said, no, never pay. BUT, if I were you, I'd clarify with them
that they are asking you to pay for a meeting. I've heard of people charging
for pitch-events, but never for a meeting.

I know of one angel group that charges a menial fee to start-ups to pitch and
that money literally goes to the cost of renting the hosting facility, coffee,
muffins, that kind of thing. I know that seems super strange, but that is how
they do it. I think it's like $30/pitching company, and you have to get
invited. I think they do 7 or 8 companies a month.

At the same time, other events will charge $300+ to pitch VCs, and that is
just somebody trying to make a profit.

So I'd take the extra two minutes to clarify what you're paying for and why.
Who knows what they'll come back with.

~~~
michaeldunworth
Thanks for the further info... I'm waiting on an email response from them. It
was an introduction from a successful entrepreneur who wanted us to speak to
this particular VC company. Upon introduction, was hit up for BTC... I'll let
you know what the end result is. Appreciate the feedback though!

~~~
rms
BTC? This sounds like a phishing scam.

~~~
bennyg
Exactly this. Be careful.

------
wikiburner
No. Walk away.

~~~
michaeldunworth
Yeah, that's what I thought. They asked to get paid in BTC also. Haha...

~~~
petervandijck
It would be ok (imho) to share the name of that company here.

~~~
michaeldunworth
I'm not sure, I don't want to burn any bridges or anything like that. Sorry
about that.

~~~
petervandijck
Understood and fair enough.

------
bjpcjp
Walk away. Make sure they hear you laughing as you go.

------
akravi
Absolutely not. Run away.

~~~
michaeldunworth
Thanks. I thought that was the case. Much appreciated!

------
borplk
Run!

------
ericthegoodking
No! No!

